# Economiseur d'écran à la front row



## dzour (22 Décembre 2010)

Salut !

Savez-vous s'il existe un économiseur d'écran qui corresponde au descriptif ci-dessous :

- Si iTunes est en lecture, un économiseur d'écran style front row (avec pochette et titre en gros sur l'écran) se lance
- Si iTunes n'est pas en lecture et/ou s'il n'est pas lancé, un autre économiseur par défaut (ex : album photo) se lance...

Ce serait pas mal non ?

Merci


----------



## Black-Knight (25 Décembre 2010)

Heu ... pas à ma connaissance désolé ... je sais que tu peux choisir que toutes tes pochette d'albums s'affichent mais après


----------

